# Stock Manifold?



## Dan81 (Jan 22, 2009)

What is the size of the stock intake manifold in a 2004 GTO? 
Would the FAST 92mm ported be worth it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

no it wouldn't. the stock LS6 manifold (which we have) has a 78mm opening. i ported mine to 80mm to match my BBK 80mm TB but i don't think you could get it opened up all the way to 92mm


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I think he meant would it be worth replacing the whole intake, and TB with a FAST 92mm combo.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tri-Power said:


> I think he meant would it be worth replacing the whole intake, and TB with a FAST 92mm combo.


the answer to that question then would depend on what else he has done to the engine. on a basic header/exhaust engine it would be of questionable value. after heads and a cam it would be beneficial. it's all about bottlenecks. opening up one end of a small straw still pulls up the same same soda as when the whole straw was small


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Dan81 said:


> What is the size of the stock intake manifold in a 2004 GTO?
> Would the FAST 92mm ported be worth it?


What is done to the car so far? The "LS6" intake does pretty well for a factory piece. My 2 cents: don't buy a FAST intake unless you have a head and cam package. Money is better spent else where ie: cam package.


----------

